# The Education of the Apostle Paul?



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2007)

I've heard a few people make comments like: by the time Paul was 21 he had the equivalent of two PhD's.

I know a little bit about the rigorous study of Rabbis and the memorization of the texts of Scripture but does somebody have a resource they can point me to that might indicate how Paul was educated noting that he was a protege of Gamaliel?


----------

